# TDS for Neo's using Seachem Equilibrium



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Equilbirium doesn't provide KH, so there's no direct answer to your question.

You need a separate product to provide KH if going that route.


Best thing to do is to figure out how to get ideal GH and KH levels, *THEN* test TDS. That way, it'll be easier for future water changes. Granted, since you will be needing to use two products, first figure out what level you want one thing to be (i.e. 7 GH). Once you have the water to that parameter, then test TDS. (i.e. 180) Then add enough KH to desired level (i.e. 3 KH) and test TDS again. (i.e. now 200)


Results will vary, but that'll just give you a general idea of how to test TDS when making new water.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Terminalance said:


> Hello, does anyone know the right TDS reading when using Seachem Equilibrium to achieve ideal GH/KH for neo's (RCS), using DI water with a TDS of 0? Thanks!


A product that is geared towards Neos is Salty Shrimp GH/KH+. This will give you both the GH and KH you need in one product so no need for separate ones. Give it a look. Amazon.com : Salty Shrimp Mineral GH/KH+ 200g : Pet Supplies


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

clownplanted said:


> A product that is geared towards Neos is Salty Shrimp GH/KH+. This will give you both the GH and KH you need in one product so no need for separate ones. Give it a look. Amazon.com : Salty Shrimp Mineral GH/KH+ 200g : Pet Supplies


That's what I use and it's a good product.


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

I have found that using 0.16mL of equilibrium per gallon of ro/di water will give 1 degree rise in GH (17.9ppm) according to my API GH test kit. 
I use this formula to get the desired GH: 0.16mL X desired GH X gallons of water used = desired GH. 
So lets say you want a GH of 8 degrees for 5 gallons of water, it would look like this: 0.16mL X 8 degrees GH (143.2ppm) X 5 gallons of water = 6.4mL of eqilibrium, 0.16 X 8 X 5 = 6.4. 
This is what I have been doing for 2-3 years with no problems. I use syringes to measure these small amounts. 
Hope this makes sense & is helpful. PM if you have ?'s. I also have a formula if you are using seachem alkaline buffer to adjust your KH as well.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Keep in mind that Equilibrium has a significant amount of potassium, and using it as a remineralizer for RO is going to really throw off your TDS. 

My water at work dropped to 30 TDS a couple months back, and since I use Nilocg's GH booster which contains 1:1 Ca:K, my TDS is now around 220. The CRS haven't seemed to care at all, but if you are a stickler for low TDS, I'd look at something else for your remineralizer.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

I just realized that you are asking about Equilibrium and I was thinking about Aquavitro Mineralize. Sorry if I added any confusion. My apologies! I think that 0.8 grams of equilibrium will give you a 1 degree rise in GH in 1 gallon of water.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

sharkbunnie said:


> I just realized that you are asking about Equilibrium and I was thinking about Aquavitro Mineralize. Sorry if I added any confusion. My apologies! I think that 0.8 grams of equilibrium will give you a 1 degree rise in GH in 1 gallon of water.


I've been told Aquavitro Mineralize has about a 8:1 Ca:Mg ratio which isn't the best for our shrimp. If you are adding Mg to compensate, shoot for around 3:1 - 4:1. Also, Nilocg's ReGen is very, very similar for a lot less money 

Personally, I'd either stick with Equilibrium or but a shrimp specific remineralizer.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

